# BMW rims



## h777 (Apr 24, 2005)

Tried to search but could not find what I was looking for. Want to know what 18" BMW chrome rims will fit our cars.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------

